# Anyone know any piranha jokes?



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

please post them!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi What's your country of Origin? Your name (If it is NAVIN) sounds Sri Lankan.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

knock knock.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

whos there?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why did the piranha cross the road?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

:laugh: Last pic was in my old signature for awhile.


----------

